# Lever catching on Mara



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi guys

My Mara PL62's lever to begin extraction has begun getting caught on the button on the main chassis. When pulling up the lever it gets caught on the button behind it, like its mis-aligned, then makes a bang when it releases.

Everything works fine, just worried if its causing any damage. You can see the lever & button in the attachment. It might be my OCD but the lever looks slightly mis-aligned.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The button is the switch which the cam operates. It appears to stand our rather a long way. Check with your fingers to see if it is loose/ wobbly.

Also try pushing the button with the flat of a screwdriver (should move in smoothly and click operating the pump.

There is another nut inside the machine which is used to adjust the position of the button / switch relative to the cam lever.


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> The button is the switch which the cam operates. It appears to stand our rather a long way. Check with your fingers to see if it is loose/ wobbly.
> 
> Also try pushing the button with the flat of a screwdriver (should move in smoothly and click operating the pump.
> 
> There is another nut inside the machine which is used to adjust the position of the button / switch relative to the cam lever.


 Nothing loose. I can push the button in, it is smooth, no catching. I don't really want to open up the machine if I don't have to.

As mentioned the lever looks mis-aligned. I needs moving left (in the picture). I have tried to undo the screen but it's so tight I don't want to cause any damage!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It would be great if you could make a video of it. If you have a smartphone just use the yahoo app to upload direct as you take it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

By misaligned , do you mean the position of the retaining screw in the recess ?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Have you done a backflush with cafiza or similar recently? If so it may be that the cam needs lubing. DavecUK posted a really good video on how to do it.

But as others have said, a video would help to better understand the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> By misaligned , do you mean the position of the retaining screw in the recess ?


 Yes, the gap looks wider on the right of the screw.

Only done a backflush with the water in the tank, no cafiza or anything like that.

I will try and get a video of it. Strangely it doesn't do it every time.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it feel tight / stiff when you lift the lever to brew ?? , particularly at full lift.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

After you do your video, if the issue still persists, You could lubricate the cam and see if that gets better. You'll need to chemically backflush it eventually, so it might be a good time to do so and lubricate it afterwards.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Well this is typical! It's not doing it now...both my espressos on Sunday and this morning were fine. Maybe a few quick presses of the button has cleared whatever was sticking. I will continue to monitor it and get a video as soon as it repeats.

Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the screw in the end of the lever tight ? it should be


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Is the screw in the end of the lever tight ? it should be


 Yes, I can't undo it. I am afraid of damaging it trying to loosen it, it's so tight.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

gr4z said:


> Yes, I can't undo it. I am afraid of damaging it trying to loosen it, it's so tight.


 You have to undo it mate, otherwise you can't maintain it. Get a nice hefty screwdriver with a large head and not to fine an edge. They are not in that tight, but a namby pamby household DIY kit screwdriver or similar won't cut it if someone has put it on with a bit of force.


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Right my Lelit has started doing it again. Have uploaded a video, you can see the lever getting caught and dragging the button slightly downwards.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

gr4z said:


> Right my Lelit has started doing it again. Have uploaded a video, you can see the lever getting caught and dragging the button slightly downwards.


The cam definitely needs lubing - if you follow the link in post #9 you'll nail it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Right. That video was definitely worth it. Illustrates the problem well.

It seems to me at least that the problem is in the pump switch button, that "pop" towards the end.

Maybe others can help you fixing the actual switch. It may be that slightly lubricating the pin may help in the mean time.

What I'd do (I know it's bad timing) is to send that video to the retailer you bought the machine from and let them deal with it.

It might be they'll send you another switch so you can replace it.

Of course you might need to wait until lockdown is over.

Edit: IMO, the cam does not need lubing as I can't hear any squeaking on the lever - regardless, you'll need to do it at some point, and, when you do it, make sure you chemically backflush the group.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Right. That video was definitely worth it. Illustrates the problem well.
> 
> It seems to me at least that the problem is in the pump switch button, that "pop" towards the end.
> 
> ...


 I think the video demonstrates a stiffness through the lever which lubing the cam will resolve and in any event is routine maintenance. When I do mine I also put a smear of lube on the back of the lever, where it makes contact with the switch button, and some GT85 or similar applied to the switch button on a cotton bud, just to keep everything moving freely.

Definitely agree that it's worth doing a cafiza backflush before you dismantle it per the video.

Top tip for doing what@DavecUK demonstrates in the video is to definitely use the correct size of screwdriver to avoid damaging the screw head and following Dave's advice as far as the adjustable wrench is concerned. Happy to send you a small pot of lube if you PM me your address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The problem lies with the switch. It could be a "dicky" switch but I think the actual problem is the switch adjustment.

The nut you can see has a corresponding one on the inside, these are (should) be adjusted to to give a smooth transition between on and off.

Some switches have a plastic button on the end of the switch to help smooth the movement. With the length of protrusion I do wonder if it should have a button on.?


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I have managed to undo the screw on the lever, but it doesn't give much manoeuvrability and in fact when you tighten it again it shifts back to the spot it is now.

Using a butter knife, i can press the button and it is nice and smooth. I cannot detect any stickiness at all. I think it must be just slightly too close to the lever, which could be adjusted I guess or something needs lubing(!) I am loathed to do it in case my warranty is affected, just worried I might damage something! I got the machine from BB in the UK only a year go. In fact BB is not far from my house and I regularly pass by on the way to work (although not at the moment!). BB is closed at present, but I think I might send my video to them over email and ask for any additional advice.

Might also be worth getting some lube anyway from Amazon or similar.


----------



## mwm118 (May 19, 2018)

My lelit mara has just started doing the exact same thing and I also bought it from BB back in December.

The lever on mine is making a bit of a squeak but even if I lube it I don't think it will help as it appears the whole lever arm moves before it pops back. I placed a small metal sheet between the lever and the switch which seemed to help however its a bodge and not a long term solution


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

mwm118 said:


> My lelit mara has just started doing the exact same thing and I also bought it from BB back in December.
> The lever on mine is making a bit of a squeak but even if I lube it I don't think it will help as it appears the whole lever arm moves before it pops back. I placed a small metal sheet between the lever and the switch which seemed to help however its a bodge and not a long term solution


Maybe some faulty switches installed on those machines? Not the end of the world, best to contact BB when they re-open. Annoying, I know, but in the grand scheme of things, a good problem to have.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mwm118 said:


> My lelit mara has just started doing the exact same thing and I also bought it from BB back in December.
> 
> The lever on mine is making a bit of a squeak but even if I lube it I don't think it will help as it appears the whole lever arm moves before it pops back. I placed a small metal sheet between the lever and the switch which seemed to help however its a bodge and not a long term solution


 Turn off machine once fully warmed up, better still if it's been on a few hours, *if it's on now, turn it off*. Whilst still hot, press the button in with your hand and while holding it pressed in move the lever up and down...does it catch? (you turn it off to prevent the pump running)

If the lever still tries to push against a fully pressed in button....then undo the front nut a bit and tighten the rear nut, this will move the switch inwards slightly until it clears the arm when fully pressed in.

P.S. The chances the switches are actually faulty is remote to say the least


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry, "faulty" was a bad adjective. I wanted to say something along the lines of "badly made" or "not passed Quality Control".

Edit: fat fingers typos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I still think lubing the cam will fix it. Pretty sure that it's not a faulty switch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwm118 (May 19, 2018)

Update on my machine (not sure how OP's machine is): Managed to get hold of some lube and it appears to have fixed it. More specifically the bottom pin needed lubing lots, and given that the pin engages the same time the lever touches the button is probably why it feels like its a problem between the lever and button


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How long since you last did it.


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

mwm118 said:


> Update on my machine (not sure how OP's machine is): Managed to get hold of some lube and it appears to have fixed it. More specifically the bottom pin needed lubing lots, and given that the pin engages the same time the lever touches the button is probably why it feels like its a problem between the lever and button


I backflushed with Puly yesterday and then lube'd the cam. Seems OK but mine never got stuck every time anyway. Might lube the pin as well although without taking it off not sure if I can get any gunk inside the pin. 
Will post up here if it gets stuck again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwm118 (May 19, 2018)

Jony said:


> How long since you last did it.


 First time but I've only had the machine since December



gr4z said:


> I backflushed with Puly yesterday and then lube'd the cam. Seems OK but mine never got stuck every time anyway. Might lube the pin as well although without taking it off not sure if I can get any gunk inside the pin.
> Will post up here if it gets stuck again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 For me it was quite obvious that one of the pins needed it the most, it was quite hard to move it and get the cam back on


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find that the difference in effort to move the pins is because they have different tension springs. Ie one is stronger than the other= intentionally


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

mwm118 said:


> First time but I've only had the machine since December
> 
> For me it was quite obvious that one of the pins needed it the most, it was quite hard to move it and get the cam back on


 Sorry I meant the button that the lever pushes in! Not sure why I described it as a pin


----------



## mwm118 (May 19, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> I think you will find that the difference in effort to move the pins is because they have different tension springs. Ie one is stronger than the other= intentionally


 True but the bottom pin is the one impacted most by backflushing which I think it was what caused the problem


----------

